# Valley City Good Hunting for snows in Spring



## FlyerCapt17 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Devils lake have lots of snow geese?*​
Yes1155.00%no945.00%


----------



## FlyerCapt17 (Jan 14, 2005)

I havn't been to Valley City but it's close to my area. I was wondering if the snows fly threw in the Spring season.

If not, where is a good area? :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good place, but the best place is where the migratoin is going. Look it up! It changes from year to year!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If your'e asking about Valley city....why does the poll say Devils Lake?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You are asking about snow geese and you put the topic under canadian goose hunting? Someone is lost?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

That's why he needs some direction in his life!! The answer to all of these is yes depending on your timing and the year. But generally speaking if you go a little farther west than the valley the migration should be a little better.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

You are asking about snow geese and you put the topic under canadian goose hunting? Someone is lost?

thats some funny shirt :lol:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

first post? no way!! JK Man!! :welcome:


----------

